# Getting enough excersise with a small amount of snow



## hrosec (Jun 15, 2011)

So we have two crazy boys a 3 year old border collie great Pyrenees mix and a alaskan husky. We normally go on a 3 to 4 mile bikejor then take then on a run on leash for about 30 min. We normally go pretty slow On the onleash run about a 8 to 11 minute mile depending on the number of hills. We do this two days on then go on a walk for a day of normally of leash at the off leash dog park. So they can run free without getting us in trouble. We also do obedience training which they love! This is a pretty good amount of excersise for them at least it keeps them from terizing the cat and destroying the house. We have great parks near our house to go running so it's all dirt. The problem has come up know though that it has started snowing a few inches. Enough to make bikejoring dangerous as the bike doesn't have enough traction. So the boys have been going a bit crazy. Once the snow falls more we will pull out the skies and start bikejoring but until then anyone have any ideas to get out all the extra energy when they can't go on the normal run?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Is there an indoor agility class? I did that with Denali her first winter as we were in Colorado (which of course got us hooked and we're still doing agility 2 years later). That gave us a class once a week and exercises to work on at home too. Maybe try that? Or go to the dog park more. Stuffed Kongs and treat puzzles are good too to keep them busy.


----------



## hrosec (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the tips we did do a class with Bear this summer and he loved it! We're planning on getting back in this summer since we don't have time sadly during the winter.


----------

